# Apprentice toolbox



## student_Machinist (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys 
Ive just started an apprenticeship as a fitter and turner and have started to get some separate work tools but now need some thing to put them in. Im not too keen on the mechanics style tool boxes and would ultimately like and old Kennedy or something similar but the are few and far between in NZ and shipping from the US is often more than the box its self. I will be using my dads horribly cheap mechanics one for the mean time but would really like something better in the long run. Does any one have any suggestions?

Cheers
Jono


----------



## rake60 (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know what your tool box budget is but if you are looking for something in the 
Kennedy range of quality, your local _*Supercheap Auto*_ stores have a nice offering.

They are not cheap, but ball bearing drawer slides, double wall construction and powder coat finishes
like the Kennedy's, doesn't come cheap.

My best tool boxes are nothing like that.
The are Craftsman boxes bought at the local Sears store for 1/3 the cost of a Kennedy.
Metal rails on two unground rollers in each drawer. It was rough when it was new.
30 years later, it's still working fine. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 4, 2012)

You could build one

http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/sheetmetal/index.html
http://users.lmi.net/~ryoung/Sonerai/Toolbox/Toolbox_Warmup_Project.htm

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are a couple kenedys on sale!!

8 drawer 26 inch journeymans chest for $299
http://www.toolboxes4less.com/kennedy-8-drawer-journeyman-chest-26-inch-526.html
Apprentice chest 20 inch $199
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=811-3320&PMPXNO=952191&PARTPG=INLMK32
seem like even the small used beat up little ones are close to $100 used. 
Tin


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 4, 2012)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> You could build one
> 
> http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/sheetmetal/index.html
> 
> Tin



....and thats what I did when I served my apprenticeship....

We made a tool box....amongst other things..


----------



## Mosey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like to share my experience with tool boxes. Hope it isn't boring.
When I started machining in earnest about 15 years ago, I found a local newspaper ad for "machinist tools", so I jumped into my car and sped over to a retirement community nearby. I met the older, very pleasant gentlemen, who stated that he was retiring from moldmaking after 50 years because of ill health. He was selling out his life's collection of tools and equipment. I spied a beautiful Gerstner box, who's only difference from new was the aged darker color of the finish. It was without a blemish. How much, I asked? The price was about 1/2 of new. SOLD! He instructed me how to open it, etc., and he literally had tears in his eyes when I put it carefully into my car. Every time I use it, which is every day, I think of it's history and how much it meant to him, so out of respect, I care for it as if it was still his. It is still like new.
My point is, no matter what you end up buying, your toolbox is an important part of you. Choose well, and take care of it and yourself.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 4, 2012)

_*HERE'S ONE*_ for the guy who needs EVERYTHING! 

Click the "Features" tab in that ad then browse through the "Tool Chest Features".

A tool box shouldn't use more power than the machines being operated or worked on. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 4, 2012)

add a microwave oven and you would have a motor home LOL
Tin


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 7, 2012)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> You could build one
> 
> http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/sheetmetal/index.html
> http://users.lmi.net/~ryoung/Sonerai/Toolbox/Toolbox_Warmup_Project.htm
> ...


Thats not a bad idea  now you've got me thinking, does anyone have any pics of a homemade toolbox with pullout draws? (have checked google but theres not too much on there) If i were to make one it would probably be from sheet metal of which i have almost no experience ;D could be a nice project tho, would appreciate any design suggestions if you have any


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 7, 2012)

Feisty,
Did you get my email....................
Regards Beagles


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like for $1900 they could have thrown in a satelite dish on the back and an LCD screen inside the top. Probably wouldn't get much machining done then though :big:


----------



## Mainer (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a Gerstner W52 about 35 years ago. A few years later I introduced a friend to the machining hobby. He went to an independent discount supply store near his house and bought an excellent 10-drawer (12-drawer? A lot) heavy steel mechanic's tool box with ball bearing drawer slides, etc. that had at least 2 or 3 times the capacity of my Gerstner W52 and it cost about a third as much. I think the brand was REM or REM-line.

My conclusion: if you want Craftsmanship and a beautiful object d'art, get a Gerstner. If you want the most cost-effective tool storage, see if you can find a quality off-brand multi-drawer steel mechanic's toolbox.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 10, 2012)

> ......He instructed me how to open it, etc., and he literally had tears in his eyes when I put it carefully into my car. Every time I use it, which is every day, I think of it's history and how much it meant to him, so out of respect, I care for it as if it was still his. It is still like new......



Mosey, I have had a similar experience, not with a box, but tools. I have a few items bought from a toolmaker friend of my fathers. He had carefully made them, and stamped his name on each item. I still remember him when I handle the tool.

I always encourage guys to put their name somewhere on every item they make. How often do you find a nice tool or model, with no sign of who made it?


----------



## shred (Mar 10, 2012)

I've found a few Kennedy boxes for sale on Craigslist. Each time I've come away with a trove of experience and shop-made tooling from the old hands that were finally letting go of their boxes and were happy to see them go to somebody that would use them as they were intended. It's enlightening for a tyro like me to ask to see some of their lathe bits. Amazing grinds and stories ("yrah, I ground that one working for NASA. I think the part is on the moon now") and ("Uranium? Turns about like 4140 but chips more")


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 10, 2012)

shred  said:
			
		

> I've found a few Kennedy boxes for sale on Craigslist. Each time I've come away with a trove of experience and shop-made tooling from the old hands that were finally letting go of their boxes and were happy to see them go to somebody that would use them as they were intended. It's enlightening for a tyro like me to ask to see some of their lathe bits. Amazing grinds and stories ("yrah, I ground that one working for NASA. I think the part is on the moon now") and ("Uranium? Turns about like 4140 but chips more")


I would honestly give my left leg to be in that position : I would love to buy an old toolbox full of machinist tools but for some reason I cant find any here, you guys in the US have all the luck 

Btw turning uranium isnt something id like to try any time soon ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 11, 2012)

I have several tool boxes each one with a story some were purchased new and some used. my favorite I was studying Machining welding at Aberdeen proving ground MD.summer of ' 97 No extra money at the time. One day at lunch time I heard a radio add for a machinist tool box with tools I wrote down the phone number . well my good wife talked my mom into lending me the money . A friend in the area scoped out the box . when the seller found out I was in the air force studying machining he knocked about 30% off the price.I drove to Lancaster and bought the box. 
the guy worked in an engine plant, IIRC Pratt and Whitney during WWII most of the tools are stamped with his name and the date of purchase. and a couple tools he made. like a planer Gage and a micrometer lapp. 
The box is an oak union brand. It is a piece of american history as much as my 1937 south bend lathe. later my brother-in-law gave me a 1941 brown and sharp catalog with the emergency war insert. it has the tools listed that are in that old tool box. 
Tin


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 11, 2012)

i have had the luxury of getting some tools that were made by the guy that got me started in this great world of model engineering.
one of the tools is a compound sine plate with a magnetic chuck on it. john made it for a job he was doing for general motors, the part had some thing to do with the rear view mirror in the chevy pick up trucks. so every time i look in my rear view mirror i think of john, a true, dearly missed friend.

as far as tool boxes i would suggest buying the best and biggest you can afford. you will be amazed how much you use the tool box and it will never be big enough to hold all your tools. take it from me as i have upgraded my tool box at work 3 times over the last 20 years and the last one is this beast







chuck


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 13, 2012)

Feisty
Give me a phone call 021489-168
Kindest Regards 
Beagles


----------



## Swifty (Mar 13, 2012)

As a first year apprentice I could not afford to buy a toolbox, so I made one along the lines of a Gerstner, lots of small drawers and a lift up lid. Used ply for most parts with sheet metal "shelves" that the drawers run on. It served me well for the last 40+ years, although I now have another shop bought one.


----------



## modelman1838 (Mar 13, 2012)

When I was an apprentice with the de-Havilland aircraft company in the early fifties we all had to do a little woodworking, and a toolbox was one of the training projects. it was based on the Moore and Wright design but with only five drawers instead of seven, we made them entirely from Parana Pine, and made most of the fittings, one person making a radius turning attachment to produce the drawer knobs. Mine is still in use every day and I have tools in it that I made when at school and these have never gone rusty. They are commonly known as the world famous D.H. tool box and it is said a few years ago when we were still working that if you went to any aircraft company in the world somewere you would see a D.H. toolbox.

Hugh.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are a free set of wooden tool chest plans only three drawers but a start. Looks like a decent sized till.

http://images.lowes.com/animate/ToolChest.pdf
Tin


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought an old Gerstner from a place that handled transitions from independent living to nursing homes. Had to drive a couple hours to NC to get it but for $350 it was worth every penny.

I never got to meet the man that owned it but from what I understood he really wasn't all there anymore.

From what I could tell he was a tool and die maker for decades.

This gentleman had grown kids who had no interest in the tools.

The gerstner was a christmas present in 1961 since the machinerys handbook has an inscription and a date in it with his name on it.

It had a home made bottom box and was loaded with tools. (like $3500 of retail value from enco in mititoyu and starrett, and end mills, ball mills, etc loaded)

I love the fact that they built things and have heritage. 

It saddens me to see the ability and skills to build things in this country go away as our machinists retire and the work shifts overseas. I hope to learn some of this as a hobbyist and maybe get my kids some knowledge and respect for the trades. 

I'd be proud to pass the tools down to them one day.


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 14, 2012)

Sic Semper Tyrannis  said:
			
		

> I'd be proud to pass the tools down to them one day.


you can pass them on to me if you like ;D


			
				Swifty  said:
			
		

> As a first year apprentice I could not afford to buy a toolbox, so I made one along the lines of a Gerstner, lots of small drawers and a lift up lid. Used ply for most parts with sheet metal "shelves" that the drawers run on. It served me well for the last 40+ years, although I now have another shop bought one.


Any chance you could post some pics? id love to see it, that goes for you too Hugh


----------



## Swede (Mar 14, 2012)

Mosey, thanks for sharing your story.

I have a few journeyman/apprentice projects like tap and die holders, trammels, etc, beautifully made and stamped with the maker's name, probably 80+ years old, and every time I use them, I think of the guys who made them.


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 15, 2012)

Im thinking i might have a go at making something along the lines of a kennedy 520 or 526. would anybody mind taking some rather detailed measurements of one? ill probably draw up something so you could just fill in the dimensions, its a lot to ask but it could be a cool project despite not having any sheet metal experience. 

Does any one have any preference between the two, or any short falls that could be changed like depth of draws etc? If i can get get enough measurements/time Ill draw it up in solid works and post the plans.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 15, 2012)

Feisty, here is a pic of the toolbox that I made when I first started work. Only had hand tools at home at the time and not a great deal of experience making this sort of thing, but it has served me well all my working life.

Paul.


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Apr 4, 2012)

Feisty,
Last chance check out
Trademe # 462080799 only $80.00 at this stage.
You have 19 hours left to bid.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/business-f...work/lathes-accessories/auction-462080799.htm
Regards Beagles.


----------



## student_Machinist (Apr 4, 2012)

Lockstocknbarrel  said:
			
		

> Feisty,
> Last chance check out
> Trademe # 462080799 only $80.00 at this stage.
> You have 19 hours left to bid.
> ...



Thanks for that, thats the first one ive seen on there in ages.
Ill keep an eye on it but im thinking i might have a go at making one


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 4, 2012)

you may want to look at the import wooden ones some are worth bringing home some are not depends how much garbage board is used and how much solid wood. and brand names do not seem to matter. I have seen good and bad from the same sellers.


I just purchased one of the HFT boxes






Tin


----------



## Swede (Apr 10, 2012)

Tin, that chest looks decently well made. Where did you find it? Thanks.


----------



## techonehundred (Apr 10, 2012)

Swede  said:
			
		

> Tin, that chest looks decently well made. Where did you find it? Thanks.



HFT= Harbor Freight Tools.
http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep see the product review in this tool section
only $80 us $60 if you have a coupon

Tin


----------



## miner49r (Apr 10, 2012)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Yep see the product review in this tool section
> only $80 us $60 if you have a coupon
> 
> Tin



For anyone wanting to order the HFT the coupon code is "81075524".
Alan


----------



## miner49r (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been thinking about adding another box to accompany my fathers Craftsman machinist box. You would think I have enough tool storage... A Mac roll away with a Snap-On road chest in the garage... In the shop there is a General Tools three piece set, the Craftsman machinist box, various tote along boxes, under bench storage, and shelves, etc...

Then I see the shop built chests which reminded me of the box I built to haul my RC racing buggy. So I dug it out and dusted it off. It is made primarily from 3/8" and 1/4" ply with quarter shoe in the drawer corners. 

Guess what? The buggy is going in a crate.
Alan


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Apr 11, 2012)

I have one of these and my son uses it as a model building box.

It is actually quite nice for the price. I am sure it is particle board with veneer as it feels abnormally dense for what it is.

I picked up an old Gerstner last year and the difference is not that huge in appearance, but when you really look at it it is a much nicer box. Of course new it is 10 times the expense.

I have never seen a gerstner international, their overseas built version, but it isn't cheap either.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 11, 2012)

miner49r  said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about adding another box to accompany my fathers Craftsman machinist box. You would think I have enough tool storage... A Mac roll away with a Snap-On road chest in the garage... In the shop there is a General Tools three piece set, the Craftsman machinist box, various tote along boxes, under bench storage, and shelves, etc...
> 
> Then I see the shop built chests which reminded me of the box I built to haul my RC racing buggy. So I dug it out and dusted it off. It is made primarily from 3/8" and 1/4" ply with quarter shoe in the drawer corners.
> 
> ...



WOW!!!
I have not seen an Associated RC10 for many moons!!!!! ;D
Great racers they were!

Andrew


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 11, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> WOW!!!
> I have not seen an Associated RC10 for many moons!!!!! ;D
> Great racers they were!
> 
> Andrew



+1 I finally realized I wasn't ever going to race mine again and sold it on the bay last year :-[


----------



## rleete (Apr 11, 2012)

miner49r, thanks for the coupon code. A karma point to you, sir.

Oredered one, even though it's on backorder. For less than 70 bucks shipped to my door, it was too tempting to pass up.


----------



## Mosey (Apr 11, 2012)

That HF cabinet is appealing for the price.
I couldn't stand it any longer without a place next to the mill for little stuff, so I built a little wooden drawer unit on top of my nasty old metal unit. It took a couple of days, cost next to nothing, and now will hold the little stuff you need all of the time chucks, edge finders, etc.).


----------



## Alchymist (Apr 14, 2012)

Out of a couple dozen tool boxes, I have one of the HF wood jobs, and another similar but slightly larger. That said, I like the Kennedy boxes for small tools better. Still don't have enough space, so the plan is to go with a 12 or 14 drawer one this summer. Will not be building a covered till, just drawers, like an intermediate box but about 18-20 inches high, flat top. Got some cherry and black walnut put aside.

Here's one I just finished for my son; not a true machinist chest, but for holding his precision tools:


----------



## Swede (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! A beautiful wooden box or case goes well with quality tools, and as a bonus, they do a good job protecting from corrosion.


----------



## rleete (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the HF box Friday. Lighter than expected, but apparently decently made. I have a spot on the bench between the lathe and the mill where it fits nicely. Drawers are kind shallow, but usable. I think I'd prefer slightly fewer drawers, but have them all a tad deeper, to hold larger items.

Finish is uniform and well done. Joints are tight and well made. Drawer lining is thin, but fits well and is free of ragged edges. Overall, I'm pretty impressed with the quality of this box. I don't think I could have made one myself that is as nice as this one.


----------



## miner49r (Apr 23, 2012)

That makes two good feedbacks on the HFT chest. 
I picked up one for the kids to give me for fathers day.
Alan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 14, 2012)

there was a lot of cool discussion about tool chest especial the home made ones. Like i said I have a few at this point some old some new wood and metal.I was at a local flea market this morning. the vendors were in a selling mood trying to decide to put stuff out for sale or pack it up. the weather was iffy at best and it did end up raining. I came upon an old home /shop made tool box. Not great craftsmanship. not a Gershner but Americana . the guy was tired of hauling it so sold it I guess somewhat cheap. just a till and a couple of drawers.
I set it in my shop and I think someone put dibs on it but I am not worried. 

does it realy look like a cat bed??






the contents are well guarded I guess. 
The interesting thing about this box is the security panel is a sheet of plexiglass. 
Tin


----------

